# Favorite ACNL bush type?



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

My favorite bush start type is hibiscus.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

I like the holly bushes. They look nice in the winter


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

Mine are Hydrangeas. They look gorgeous in my opinion!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah they do, but in summer hibiscus looks gorgeous.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yeah they do, but in summer hibiscus looks gorgeous.



Yup, that's also true!


----------



## radioloves (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the pink and blue hydrangea and also the sweet olive starts <3


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2016)

Holly bushes!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 2, 2016)

I really like the hydrangea bushes.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 3, 2016)

It's easier to say which ones I don't like - and those would have to be the sweet olive bushes. I can't help but think they're a little ugly, to be honest.

I like the blue hydrangeas and white azaleas and hollies best, I think. Maybe the red hibiscus as well. Everything else is okay but those would have to be the ones I like most.

If I could only use one type I think I would go with holly, since the winter looks so bleak. I would appreciate that pop of color.


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ditto. I used them on my island to make a miniature version of the labyrinth tour. Totally my favorite bush in the series! I even lined them around my house, but too bad they only bloom in summer...


----------



## MomoMori (Jan 4, 2016)

For me it's Hydrangea bushes. I love hydrangeas irl too so I guess that's why, but I find that the leaves on the hydrangeas are a darker, cooler green which also makes me love them. I love the shape of the leaves on holly bushes too!


----------



## Juniaex (Jan 8, 2016)

Holly I quite like, but hydrangea too because the bush colour is a nice green


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 8, 2016)

MomoMori said:


> For me it's Hydrangea bushes. I love hydrangeas irl too so I guess that's why, but I find that the leaves on the hydrangeas are a darker, cooler green which also makes me love them. I love the shape of the leaves on holly bushes too!



Same, I love hydrangeas. I hope they have purple and yellow and maybe in-betweeny hydrangeas in the next game. I want my town to look like this:


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

I like the Holly starts!


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 11, 2016)

Holly and white azaleas. c:


----------



## smileorange (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the holly and sweet olives, but have planted a whole bunch of bushes I don't really want to get rid of. When I first started playing, I bought a whole lot of hibiscus bush starts because they were the only ones available to me at the time. 

But honestly I just like the bushes when they're not in bloom and they're varying shades of green.


----------



## focus (Jan 12, 2016)

white/pink azalea bushes are the bomb


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

i like pink azaleas. theyre so pretty when they bloom, and they fit in in my zen town.


----------



## Mew the Robot (Jan 14, 2016)

Tbh, it's a choice between Holly and Sweet Olive.
I'm a big fan of brown-ish colors and warms. c:


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 14, 2016)

Gotta be Pink-Azaleas. I have, like, 200 in my main town xP


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 14, 2016)

Holly is my favorite style of bush in New Leaf. It looks nice with or without the berries. 

The hydrangeas are close behind, but mostly for the look they have without the flowers. I don't really like the way any of the flowers look on the bushes. I used to like Sweet Olive, but I have no idea why upon looking at them again.


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 14, 2016)

Blue Hydrangeas are my favorite. I'd actually like a few Hydrangeas in real life. ^^;


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

I really loved blue hydragenas at the beginning and i hated sweet olives. But after i planted a few of them in my town to See, what they look like, i Fell in love with them!


----------

